# MA GSRNE Dogwalk approaching



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Unfortunately, I can't make it due to a work conflict this year, but I've made it almost every other year and it's always been a great day for me. The person running this has put her heart and soul into this, so should be a fabulous day! And you can bring your dogs, of course! It's a great way to meet up with other shepherd enthusiasts, as well as rescue volunteers. Can't say enough about it. Wish I were going.









Date: Saturday, October 4, 2008
Time: 10:00 am – 3:00 pm 
Place: Borderland State Park, Easton/Sharon, MA 

10:00 am: Registration Opens 
11:00 am: Group Walk led by Pako, GSRNE # 177 & Riley, GSRNE # 229 
TBA CGC Testing conducted by Mary Farren, GSRNE Foster Training Director 
12:00 pm: Agility Demo by Martine and the Amazing Murray! 
12:45 pm: GSRNE Parade of Rescue Dogs 
1:15 pm: Photo Contest Winner announced 
2:00 pm: Silly Dog Games 

Directions to Borderland State Park from all points:

http://www.gsrnewalknwag.org/Directions.htm


For more information, click here:

http://www.gsrnewalknwag.org


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

It is a great time Brady and I went last year!!
Unfortunately we can't make it either
But I do have some donations for them!!!


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I hope to attend this. I really want to meet up with other owners and especially, the rescue people.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Is anyone else going? I may take Morgan and the kids but not the pupper - not sure anyone other than Morgan and I could make the walk!


----------

